

When a Daughter Dies - kumarski
http://freakonomics.com/2012/10/16/when-a-daughter-dies/

======
nowarninglabel
The way modern hospitals work, with the focus on the symptoms without care for
the comfort of the patient, makes it no wonder that there are so many of us
who would prefer to just die in peace rather than have our last days or weeks
be dragged through hospital emergency rooms receiving the same tests and
inquiries over and over.

